# Pants Falling Down!!



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

I've had it. Ever since I decided to try and wear my pants higher than low rise I've had issues keeping them up. Doesn't matter what they are Bill's M2, Orvis Ultimates, LL Bean... The only thing I can come up with is that I need to go to Bill's M1 to get them all the way up on my natural waist so my love handles can keep them aloft but I'm not sure how well I'm going to like the high rise long zipper look/feel (by the way I am 5'3" so my fear is well founded). If you have them, please post pics of yourselves in your M1s (yes I have searched and everyone seems to have a sport coat on) so I have proof that I won't look like Urkel. I am tired of looking like my little brother who has fully embraced hiphop culture.:crazy:


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

You won't regret the M1s. Once I switched to properly fitting trousers (full rise) I feel strange and uncomfortable in lower rise trousers (lower, but not low, rise jeans are still okay)

Here's me in Bills 15th anniversary edition M1s.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Two suggestions:icon_smile_big:: tighten your belt a notch (my wife is always saying, in French, "you have to suffer to be beautiful;" or, have you considered braces? I imagine they're considered too Wall Street on this parochial forum, and with good reason, but I have an image in my mind of Herman Pitts, an elegant but casual old Yankee, strolling up to get the mail, in khaki pants and red suspenders. He always carried a dog bisket in his pocket.


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes, I wear braces with all of my suits and my wool trousers. I am not going to wear braces with khakis and a shirt.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeah, me neither, but it's a great look!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

The Rambler said:


> Two suggestions:icon_smile_big:: tighten your belt a notch (my wife is always saying, in French, "you have to suffer to be beautiful;" or, have you considered braces? I imagine they're considered too Wall Street on this parochial forum, and with good reason, but I have an image in my mind of Herman Pitts, an elegant but casual old Yankee, strolling up to get the mail, in khaki pants and red suspenders. He always carried a dog bisket in his pocket.


A few years back, I received as a gift (hopefully as a gag gift!), a pair of John Deere suspenders, that are about as far from Wall Street as a person could get. Anything but elegant, they probably would keep a gentleman's chinos from dropping?


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

right, I sort of think of braces and suspenders as city and country--Hermie wore the latter, the clip ons, with great panache.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Ask Gen Larry Platt if he can help you out.

Brian


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

OK you guys are killing me. High comedy, please send pics of M1s along with witty comments or just pics.


----------



## PeterSawatzky (Feb 20, 2009)

I experienced the same thing when I started pulling my pants up. I think my gut just changed shape or something. Wearing pants any other way just feels wrong now. So, stick with it. Tighten/loosen your belt throughout the day if necessary.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

If your pants keep falling down, either they're too big, or your belly is.


----------



## IlliniFlyer (Sep 20, 2009)

Since I have the same problem, I'm thinking that pulling my pants up tends to put them in a position that changes shape more so than my hips. In other words, my stomach moves around more based on normal sitting, standing, walking, etc. to the point where the pants work themselves down. On my lower rise pants, they stay in the same spot because my hips don't change shape when I move. That's just a theory... I'm curious to see pictures as well.


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

Topsider said:


> If your pants keep falling down, either they're too big, or your belly is.


Really? As if I couldn't figure that out from just looking down. I think it is more a case of where your pants are designed to be worn. Apparently, despite my short height I have a longish rise from crotch to natural waist. That is why I am considering the M1s and was looking for examples. The status of my gut is not the question here.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

chacend said:


> Really? As if I couldn't figure that out from just looking down.


No need to kill the messenger.


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

Topsider said:


> No need to kill the messenger.


Not intending to kill the messenger:icon_smile_big:.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Not sure I'm understanding precisely the problem, so the suggestion that follows may be whacked, but since I'm sober tonight, I'll offer it anyway:

Preferring high rise, in one of two incarnations, either at true waist (navel) or two fingers below, and knowing few pants have the ability to be yanked this high, almost every pant I own has triangular wedges ( c. 2"X7") sewn into the crotch. The fabric for this is gained by buying the pant extra long and cropping the cuff. A seamstress can do this. And if you require it on every pant you own, as do I, you will soon learn how to do it yourself.​


----------



## Jazzer (Jan 21, 2009)

Peak and Pine said:


> Preferring high rise, in one of two incarnations, either at true waist (navel) or two fingers below, and knowing few pants have the ability to be yanked this high, almost every pant I own has triangular wedges ( c. 2"X7") sewn into the crotch. The fabric for this is gained by buying the pant extra long and cropping the cuff. A seamstress can do this. And if you require it on every pant you own, as do I, you will soon learn how to do it yourself.​


I can't quite imagine what you're describing; can you elaborate?


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Peak and Pine said:


> almost every pant I own has triangular wedges ( c. 2"X7") sewn into the crotch.


You don't by any chance work for Toyota, do you?


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

The Toyota deal aside (which I appreciate and find yukable, Tops), I'll give you, Jazzer, the skinny on the crotch wedge thing (which I invented or thought I did until I came across a pair of L. L. Bean's which likewise had these wedges inserted).

You rip (undo) the inseam of each leg down c. 5-6" from the crotch. You then sew a *triangular* piece of compatable fabric to the opened inseam, *apex* (width 0")toward the cuff, *base* (width 2+") toward the crotch. These wedges will increase the rise by 1+ inches, which actually is a lot and without scrunching your cheeks or other adornments. A larger wedge will give a higher rise.

Can you picture this? If not, tell me the part you get and the part you don't and I'll try to re-explain. ​


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

Hope this would help. Lands End sells braided belts that are elastic. Here is the link:



I have two of these. Great invention.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Alright, this is as good a place as any to ask a naive question: where and what is the waistline? "an arbitrary line drwn around the narrowest [haha] area between ribs and hips;" Is this the belly button, by convention? 2 fingers below it? above it? right over the top of the hips? Isn't that where the belly, for those who have one, is most protuberant? Waistline also means wherever the maker puts it. Does that mean that Bill's long rise MI is worn above the belly button? I think of those exquisite high waisted suits in black and white movies which went over the widest part of the belly, or love handles, or both, and hung on the downslope. So high they had to make the ties shorter. That style persisted for a long time: I remember Jaymar Sansabelts, and many othersuch in the 60s. Sorry, I'm rambling, that's my name: where do you, ideally, wear your pants, in relation to the belly button.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

One's true waist is at the top of one's hipbones. This is generally the most slim part of a fella's torso and is often near the bellybutton. So much so that many say find your bellybutton, and that's your true waist. There are weirdos though---I happen to be one of them; my true waist is about two inches or so above my bellybutton.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

so is that where you wear your pants?


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

It's where I should wear them for the most comfortable fit, but, alas, I don't. Currently I don't have any trousers that have a long enough rise to make it, but I don't know if I want them either. I'm quite out of proportion. I have a very short torso but have the arms and legs of a much taller fella (something must have gone awry on the assembly line). Wearing my trousers at my true waist would just serve to emphasize my weirdness.

I wear my trousers at or just below my bellybutton, but this does lead to some slippage throughout the day.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Interesting, Coleman, thanks. The anatomical, or conformational, differences are what makes a proper fit so interesting and challenging--I try to hook over the hipbone, but by the time the beltline gets to my bb the shape of a fairly mild, for my age, belly, it rolls down, resulting in the need to hitch up from time to time. My son has a conformation similar to yours, by the way, and it tormented him in adolesence; even today, at 25, he says he goes for the shirttails out look to hide it(he's at MIT, where you can do that sort of thing), but I think he's nuts, it's a shape that should be emphasized! (not saying you're nuts, you always look so natty in your pix).


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Encourage your son (if you can; advice going either direction between my father and me often results in a bit of eye-rolling---I'm also 25 ) to wear sport coats and blazers (or even more casual jackets). Nothing evens out the torso like a good jacket.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

The Rambler said:


> you always look so natty in your pix).


Thank you. :icon_smile:


----------



## redmanca (May 29, 2008)

Peak and Pine said:


> The Toyota deal aside (which I appreciate and find yukable, Tops), I'll give you, Jazzer, the skinny on the crotch wedge thing (which I invented or thought I did until I came across a pair of L. L. Bean's which likewise had these wedges inserted).
> 
> You rip (undo) the inseam of each leg down c. 5-6" from the crotch. You then sew a *triangular* piece of compatable fabric to the opened inseam, *apex* (width 0")toward the cuff, *base* (width 2+") toward the crotch. These wedges will increase the rise by 1+ inches, which actually is a lot and without scrunching your cheeks or other adornments. A larger wedge will give a higher rise.
> 
> Can you picture this? If not, tell me the part you get and the part you don't and I'll try to re-explain. ​


P&P is describing a gusseted crotch, something on many work pants to allow more freedom of movement.

Conor


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

Peak and Pine said:


> The Toyota deal aside (which I appreciate and find yukable, Tops), I'll give you, Jazzer, the skinny on the crotch wedge thing (which I invented or thought I did until I came across a pair of L. L. Bean's which likewise had these wedges inserted).
> 
> You rip (undo) the inseam of each leg down c. 5-6" from the crotch. You then sew a *triangular* piece of compatable fabric to the opened inseam, *apex* (width 0")toward the cuff, *base* (width 2+") toward the crotch. These wedges will increase the rise by 1+ inches, which actually is a lot and without scrunching your cheeks or other adornments. A larger wedge will give a higher rise.
> 
> Can you picture this? If not, tell me the part you get and the part you don't and I'll try to re-explain. ​


Do you have a picture of this? Very interesting.


----------



## redmanca (May 29, 2008)

maximar said:


> Do you have a picture of this? Very interesting.





redmanca said:


> P&P is describing a gusseted crotch, something on many work pants to allow more freedom of movement.
> 
> Conor


Conor


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

I'm really glad that I've never felt that I needed something like that.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

oi vey!


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

No comment.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## andcounting (Apr 7, 2009)

chacend said:


> No comment.:icon_smile_big:


Just trying to figure out the quote function...
I didn't think this could be overquoted


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Thank you (I guess), Red, for posting the picture. However, since it's from a mountain climbing catalog it's not quite what I had in mind for, say Zegna pants, but the idea is close.

Caution: everybody, never ever sit like that. Now, unlike the drawing, picture the inserted fabric as of _the same cloth and color_ as the pants themselves. And picture the seam beneath the zipper extending through the insert, making two triangular wedges, one for each leg (as mentioned in the earlier post). The wedge is hardly noticeable, unlike Grizzley Adamses' above who seems to delight in showing off his. The benefits to this are enormous. I believe the idea behind Grizzley's is not so he can yank his pants higher, it's just to give him room for his junk to bounce while he's scaling Everest. My wedges, however, are there solely to allow a pant to effortlessly kiss the navel. ​


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

That gusset is ripe for logo placement...



Peak and Pine said:


> Caution: everybody, never ever sit like that.​


I'd like to see you say that on the New York subway. Your teeth and skull would likely be parted. ic12337:


----------



## redmanca (May 29, 2008)

Peak and Pine said:


> I believe the idea behind Grizzley's is not so he can yank his pants higher, it's just to give him room for his junk to bounce while he's scaling Everest. ​


Awesome.

To everyone: I'm not the one who asked for a picture. And there was a real-life one that was much much worse that I could have posted.

Conor


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

redmanca said:


> Awesome.
> 
> To everyone: I'm not the one who asked for a picture. And there was a real-life one that was much much worse that I could have posted.
> 
> Conor


We're waiting...


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

redmanca said:


> Awesome.
> 
> To everyone: I'm not the one who asked for a picture. And there was a real-life one that was much much worse that I could have posted.
> 
> Conor


Show us! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

This thread has been tempting me for two days now, and I just can't take it anymore. 

You should wear suspenders so you don't drop your pants on the ground, pants on the ground, looking like a fool with your pants on the ground...

Apologies, really! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Jazzer (Jan 21, 2009)

Peak and Pine said:


> Can you picture this?​





redmanca said:


> P&P is describing a gusseted crotch, something on many work pants to allow more freedom of movement.


Got it! Thanks guys. Those look comfortable; I want some!


----------



## redmanca (May 29, 2008)

I won't post the picture but follow this link, go down to the pictures, and click on the one on the far right.

Don't say I didn't warn you....

Conor


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

redmanca said:


> I won't post the picture but follow this link, go down to the pictures, and click on the one on the far right.
> 
> Don't say I didn't warn you....
> 
> Conor


!!!!!:crazy: !!!!!!


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

I wonder how the photographer felt when the boss told him to take that specific shot :icon_smile_big:


----------

